# JSP und xml Dateien Öffnen



## Guest (4. Sep 2006)

Hallo,
#

Bin Neuling in JAVA und habe mir ein Buch über J2EE gekauft und schon angefangen zu lesen.

Leider kannn ich die Beispiel aufgaben, die in der beiliegenden CD sind nicht öffnen oder Ausführen und im Buch ist es auch nicht beschrieben.

Es sind folgende Ordner in der Beispiel CD:

css
dist_lib
html
images
jsp
WEB_INF

und die Datei bild.xml



Ich benutzte momentan eclipse als Entwickler Software



Danke im vorraus


----------



## alexx_h (4. Sep 2006)

hey mit deinem programm eclipse kannst du natürlich nur .java dateien öffnen

Deine anderen Dateien öffnen sich meist per Doppelklick auf die datei mit dem richtigen oder mit einem geeigneten programm!
Z.B. wird dann deine html-datei mit deinem browser geöffnet
und falls du deine dateien immer noch nciht öffnen kannst, musst du mal kurz unter google nach einem geeigenten porgramm suchen


----------



## Acha (5. Sep 2006)

Aber es sollte doch zumindest im Buch beschrieben sein, welche Dateien zu einem Javaprojekt gehören, oder? Also solltest Du Dir doch, wenn Du an den entsprechenden Stellen im Buch angekommen bist, auch den Code anschauen, compilieren, ausführen, ... können? Kann mir so gar nicht vorstellen, dass da eine BegleitCD dabei ist, aber die rein gar nicht im Buch erwähnt, beschrieben, ... wird.

JSP- und XML- Dateien, wie Du sie in der Threadüberschrift erwähnst, kannst Du übrigens mit Eclipse öffnen und auch weiterentwickeln. 

MFG

Acha


----------



## EOB (5. Sep 2006)

hi, dann musst du aber noch nen webserver/container installieren, damit du die jsp 'ausfuehren' kannst. wie du ja vlt. schon weisst, werden die jsp in ein servlet ueberfuehrt...das macht der container, wie z.b. tomcat (link). es gibt aber auch andere. den musst du dann noch konfigurieren, was nicht immer so einfach ist. was die datei bild.xml (meinst du build.xml?) betrifft, so kannst du die mit ant (link) nutzen. ich faende es ja besser, du faengst mit j2se an...aber wirst schon deine gruende haben. 

viele gruesse


----------



## hamisam (5. Sep 2006)

Hallo,

überwähltigend wie schnell und hilfsbereit die leuz hier im Forum sind.

Ja es handelt sich um die build.xml.

AUßerdem habe ich mich schon mit dem Objektorientierten Bereich (J2SE) schon Beschäftigt J2EE ist für mich neu

Kann ich die ganzen programme und Plugins nicht einfach in eclipse erweitern??Und diese von dort aus ausführen?

Ich versuche es die ganze Zeit und hoffentlich gelingt es.

Außerdem habe noch zwei Bucher über eclipse und noch eins wie ich es erweitern kann.

Mano man ich werd wohl Jahre brauchen bis ich eine "kleine Ahnung" bekomme vom Programmieren.

Das Problem ist ich muss für die Schule ein Projekt machen (dass in 3 Monaten realisiert werden muss).

Wenn kein Wunder passiert bin ich am Ar...

Ich muss ein Programm das so Ähnlich wie VNC funktioniert erstellen.
Es soll Daten hin und her verschieben können übers Internet oder Lokal im Netztwerk.
Es soll außerdem Plattform unabhängig sein.
Der Admin soll sich einloggen könne um somit tipparbeit zu minimieren



Hier die Aufgabenstellung


3. Vorschlag: GUI gestütztes remote Arbeiten.

Hier soll ein Programm entstehen das die Arbeit des Admin erleichtert. Wir
melden uns per Shell an den Systemen an. Dies erfordert sehr viel
Tipparbeit. Das Programm soll dies vereinfachen. Es soll ein NortonCommander
Clone entstehen der noch per Plug Ins erweitert werden kann. Eine weiter
Aufgabe ist das Bearbeiten von Text zu ermöglichen (Texteditor 

inklusive
RegEx).
Dieses Projekt würde die Einarbeitung in die folgenden Bereiche voraußetzen. 
1. JAVA GUI Programmierung AWT oder Swing. 
2. Remote arbeiten mit X System 
3. Java Performance 
4. Kommunikation der Rechnersysteme 



So dat war die Aufgabenstellung von T-Systems.


Habt Ihr vielleicht eine Hilfe in Deutsch wie ich den Tomcat und Apache installiere??


Über Hilfen und Tipps wäre ich sehr erfreut

Außerdem ist die Beschreibung dabei gewesen die ich leider net kapiere und dieses Buch andere Entwickler Software benutzt

Thx im vorraus


----------



## EOB (5. Sep 2006)

hi, das sollt ihr in der schule machen? DONNERWETTER! aber warum willste das mit j2ee machen? wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab, ist das doch alles swing/awt zeug? die GUI wird also mit swing erstellt und der netzwerkverkehr halt ueber klassen der api. so seh ich das. dafuer brauchst du aber keinen tomcat oder sowas. klaer mich mal auf.

das gute ist ja schonmal, dass es dank java groesstenteils plattformunabh. ist. kommt halt drauf an, wie du die dinge realisierst. da musst du aber sicher nix weiter dazu tun. wieso spart man tipparbeit, wenn man sich als admin einloggen kann. wo werden die daten gespeichert? als text, serialisiert oder in der db?

gruesse
mørketid


----------



## hamisam (6. Sep 2006)

Hallom,


Thx für die Antworten.


Ich brauche einen Webserver z.B. Apache um damit die Beispiele im Buch kompelieren zu können.
Das Buch hat dat nähmlich so knapp beschrieben dass ich jetzt schwierigkeiten hab es zu installieren.

Wie meinst du das mit der API?

Was ist das??

Der Admin muss Befehle (wahrscheinlich Linux System) eingeben um dadurch daten zu kopieren wie in Dos damals halt.

Num wollen diese es einfacher haben mit einer Benutzteroberfläche und drag und drop.


Kannst du mir helfen die Komnponenten zu installieren um jsp und xml kompelieren und öffnen zu können??



MfG


----------



## hamisam (6. Sep 2006)

Dieser Fehler taucht immer auf wenn ich das JSP ausführen will+




Activation.main: Achtung: Systemeigenschaft sun.rmi.activation.execPolicy
nicht angegeben, und keine ExecPermissions/ExecOptionPermissions
gewährt; erneute Aktivierung kann wegen erfolgloser
Berechtigungsprüfungen ExecPermission/ExecOptionPermission fehlschlagen. Weitere
Dokumentation über die Konfiguration von rmid-Sicherheit finden Sie unter:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4/docs/tooldocs/solaris/rmid.html
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4/docs/tooldocs/win32/rmid.html

Activation.main: Es ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten: Port already in use: 1098; nested exception is: 
	java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
java.rmi.server.ExportException: Port already in use: 1098; nested exception is: 
	java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.listen(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPTransport.exportObject(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.exportObject(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.LiveRef.exportObject(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.UnicastServerRef.exportObject(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl.setup(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.registry.RegistryImpl.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.rmi.registry.LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.server.Activation.main(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketBind(Native Method)
	at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.bind(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.bind(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at java.net.ServerSocket.<init>(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIDirectSocketFactory.createServerSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.proxy.RMIMasterSocketFactory.createServerSocket(Unknown Source)
	at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newServerSocket(Unknown Source)
	... 9 more




Bitte helft mir


----------



## EOB (6. Sep 2006)

hi, aaaalso xml dateien muss man nicht kompilieren. die sind einfach nur da und werden gelesen oder geschrieben. also eigentlich geht das mit dem installieren recht einfach. welche ide benutzt du? wenn du eclipse nutzt, kannst du dir das plugin von sysdeo installieren um jsps und servlets zu erstellen und auszufuehren. du brauchst also 3 dinge:


1. eclipse
2. tomcat
3. sysdeo plugin

zuerst entpackst du dir eclipse in ein verzeichnis auf deinem rechner und startest es mittel eclipse. dann holst du dir den tomcat und entpackst ihn ebenfalls irgendwohin. als letztes kopierst du die sysdeo jars in das plugin verzeichnis von eclipse. das wars schon. dann noch kurz konfigurieren und der server laesst sich mittels eclipse starten, runterfahren und du hast sogar hot deployment dabei...was ich wirklich gut finde, da man so den server nicht bei jeder aenderung neu starten muss.

wenn du jetzt auf eclipse umsteigst, dann nuetzt dir das auch fuer die zukunft...das teil ist naemlich echt genial und wenn du spaeter mal weiter bist, kannst du damit auch refactoring etc betreiben und cvs exporte/importe und viel mehr machen. also dran bleiben...aller anfang ist schwer.

was die api betrifft, so ist das die komplette zusammenfassung alle in java enthaltenen klassen/interfaces und methoden mit jeweils einer beschreibung. sowas kann man mittels javadoc und javadoc kommentaren prima selber machen! das ist grad bei projekten mit mehreren leuten nuetzlich. hier der link.

viele gruesse


ps: trotzdem kapier ich nicht, was das buch mit deiner aufgabe zu tun hat?  ???:L


----------



## hamisam (10. Sep 2006)

Hallo,,


Vielen dank für die schnellen und weiterbringenden Antworten.

Ich habe die Schritte befolgt und es endlich geschafft es zu installieren.
Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich die Dateien jetzt ausführen kann.
Tomcat läuft usw. aber wie kann ich die jsp`s  richtig ausführen um zu erkennen was der Sourcecode bewirkt.



Es sind folgende Ordner in der Beispiel CD:

css
dist_lib
html
images
jsp
WEB_INF

und die Datei bild.xml

Das Buch hat damit zu tun dass ich doch erst einmal erlenen muss dammit ich es im Projekt anwenden kann.

Die andere Sache wäre welche Bereiche ich genau brauche um das Projekt zu realisieren und um den Rahmen klein zu halten denn ich habe nur noch drei Monate Zeit das Projekt fertig zu bekommen.



Dank im vorraus für die Antwort

MfG


----------



## Tobias (10. Sep 2006)

Anfänger in Java? Und dann direkt mit J2EE arbeiten? Kein guter Plan, glaub mir... Kauf dir für den Anfang lieber ein Buch wie "Java ist auch eine Insel" oder so.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## EOB (11. Sep 2006)

hi, seh ich auch so. also mit j2ee anfangen ist keine gute idee. das teil ist echt gigantisch und es gibt zich frameworks wie spring, struts und so weiter. fang lieber klein an. aber wenn du sehen willst, was der code bewirkt, dann musst du:

_
1. server starten mittels plugin oder startup script
2. browser oeffnen
3. http://localhost:8080 eingeben
_

dann sollte die standard tomcatseite kommen. wenn die kommt, ist alles richtig eingestellt, kommt die nicht, dann ist entweder der server anders eingestellt (auf nen anderen port als 8080) oder er laeuft nicht. wenn alles geht, dann kannst du, je nachdem wo deine jsps oder servlets liegen so deine seite starten:

_
http://localhost:8080/deinejsp.jsp
_

das setzt voraus, dass die jsp in deinem projektordner liegt und nicht in nem  unterordner. bei dir also vermutlich

_
http://localhost:8080/jsp/deinejsp.jsp
_

so, wenn du jetzt servlets ausfuehren willst, dann musst du die vorher in der web.xml mappen. sogenannte servlet mappings. da legst du einen namen fest, der dann auf das eigentlich servlet mappt. koennte so aussehen:


```
<servlet>
        <servlet-name>hello</servlet-name>
    	<servlet-class>HelloServlet</servlet-class>
    	
  	<servlet-mapping>
    	<servlet-name>hello</servlet-name>
    	<url-pattern>/hello.do</url-pattern>
  	</servlet-mapping>
</servlet
```

hier wird die klasse HelloServlet.class auf die url hello.do gemappt. willst du das also aufrufen machst du das so:

_
http://localhost:8080/DeinProjektOrdner/hello.do
_

das dient eben dazu, dass nutzer den eigentlichen namen und den pfad des servlets nicht sehen. du kannst in der web.xml noch viel mehr einstellen, z.b parameter fier das servlet. aber mach erstmal soweit ;-). wie gesagt, ist eben fuer den anfang recht kompliziert! hoffe, ich hab nix vergessen. wenn was ist, frag ruhig.

*EDIT:* also ich denke, dein projekt laesst sich mittels j2ee zwar realisieren, aber ich denke mal, die j2se waere da besser. du kennst den unterschied?

viele gruesse
mørketid


----------



## bronks (11. Sep 2006)

hamisam hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...Tomcat läuft usw. aber wie kann ich die jsp`s  richtig ausführen um zu erkennen was der Sourcecode bewirkt ...
> 
> Das Buch hat damit zu tun dass ich doch erst einmal erlenen muss dammit ich es im Projekt anwenden kann.
> 
> Die andere Sache wäre welche Bereiche ich genau brauche um das Projekt zu realisieren und um den Rahmen klein zu halten denn ich habe nur noch drei Monate Zeit das Projekt fertig zu bekommen.



Welches Buch ist es denn überhaupt und um welche EE-Themen geht es darin konkret?

Wenn man grundlegend Java oder eine andere Programmiersprache kann, dann sehe ich nichts verkehrtes dabei, sich auf den EE-WebTier zu spezialisieren. Etwas wie VNC wirst Du mit EE nicht hinbekommen. Es gab mal ein JNC-Projekt, welches m.E. seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr verfolgt wird. Um etwas vergleichbares und funktionierendes aufzuziehen reichen 3 Monate definitiv nicht.

Wenn Du etwas haben möchstest, wie z.B. Webmin ( http://www.webmin.com/ ) , dann ist es mit Sicherheit möglich etwas einfacheres in ähnlicher Form in 3 Monaten incl. Einarbeitung zu schaffen.

Zum Buch: So grundlegende Sachen erfährst Du am besten in der TomcatDoku. Wenn Du mit den Kapiteln 1 bis 7 fertig bist, dann kommst Du mit Deinem Buch auch klar.


----------



## hamisam (11. Sep 2006)

Hallo,



Vielen dank für die detaillierte Antwort.


Nach so langer kopfzerbrechender Arbeit habe ich es hinbekommen den Tomcat und die JSPs und statischen html dateien zu öffnen und auszuführen.


Ich bin kein ANfänger in Java in dem Sinne ich glaube aber das ich der totale Loser in dieser Geschichte bin, das Objektorientierte hab ich schon Angerissen bzw. habe es drauf und habe viele Programme usw geschrieben und es lief Prima.

Jedoch fehlt mir jetzt der Rahmen--> Was brauche ich für das Projekt!!!!!!!!!

Das Programm soll lediglich Dateien von einem Rechner auf den anderen kopieren, umbenennen, löschen usw.

Was der Explorer schon von selbst macht.(oder damals der NOrton Commander)

Jedoch soll das Programm dies aus dem Internet oder/und im Netwerk erledigen können.

Es soll zusätzlich per PlugIns erweiterbar sein.

Was brauche ich dafür???

Ich habe nur 3 Monate Zeit und fange langsam an zu verzweifeln.

Ich bitte um Hilfe.

Solltet Ihr nicht verstanden haben was ich meine Bitte nachfragen



Thx im vorraus



MfG


----------



## hamisam (11. Sep 2006)

Hallo,



Zu Herrn Morkedit ich weiß den Unterschied nämlich dass J2SE Objektorientiert ist und J2EE eher die Netzwerkkomponente von Java ist.


Zu Herrn Bronx, genau das meine Ich dieses Webmim ist genau das was ich in Java programmieren will.
Muss ja nicht alle features wie webmim haben aber in so einer ähnlichen form wäre völlig genügend.

Nun brauche ich von euch Rettern in Not noch die notwendige Information was ich alles in Java dafür brauche  und wie ich das am besten anstelle.


Das lernen und bearbeiten überneme dann ich.

Ach überigens gehen 40% der erreichten Note im Projekt auf die Endnoten im Zeugnis ein.



MfG


----------



## bronks (11. Sep 2006)

Ideen kannst Du Dir hier holen: http://www.vonloesch.de/jspbrowser.html

Auf www.netbeans.org lädst Du Dir die IDE, bei der Tomcat gleich dabei ist und machst die WebTutorials, welche Du bei den Docs und den CommunitySeiten findest.


----------



## EOB (12. Sep 2006)

heisan, ja so in der art...ganz grob stimmst wohl .

gruesse


----------

